# Music for a TVC



## Buckles (Oct 26, 2004)

Heya guys, 

This is a track for a 30 second Christmas TV commercial for a jewellery store. I was told 'Something Elfman-ish for 30 seconds'. 

Ive put it up on two geocities sites just incase one goes down... 

http://www.geocities.com/ozziemachinima/music/roffelsen_music.mp3
or 
http://www.geocities.com/scottbuckleyau/mp3/roffelsen_music.mp3.

This was done with the Gold...still trying to get a handle of this beast...  

-s


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 26, 2004)

Scott!!! 

This sounds very sweet, nice.  Reminds me of the romantic cues of Goldsmith. Great these modulations. Nice theme. Keep it up!

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 26, 2004)

Excellent! Amazing work Scott. You nailed it.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 26, 2004)

This is beautiful. No more to say 
Give them the 30 seconds and make us a big one in secret


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 26, 2004)

Beautiful piece. Nicely done.
J


----------



## Edgen (Oct 27, 2004)

scott... you just made my christmas the bestest ever!  You know I already love your work and its def got the elfman/scissorhands vibes! Now.. just to see you expand this badboy into something superlong! 

/j


----------



## frankvg (Oct 28, 2004)

I totally agree: great cue!!!

It begs to be worked out. 

cheerio,
f.


----------



## Buckles (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks guys! Means alot coming from you talented folk!

I think I might be turning this into something bigger...but not for a little while (other deadlines to meet...) but Ill keep you posted on how it goes 

-s


----------



## adamfrechette (Oct 29, 2004)

Ooo very nice, I am a big glockenspeil/vibe/harp user myself I really appreciate it when people can get that magical feel from them. Though it didn't sound like harp, sounded like glockenspeil prominent and vibes counterpoint, am I correct?

Great work.


----------



## Buckles (Oct 30, 2004)

adamfrechette said:


> Ooo very nice, I am a big glockenspeil/vibe/harp user myself I really appreciate it when people can get that magical feel from them. Though it didn't sound like harp, sounded like glockenspeil prominent and vibes counterpoint, am I correct?
> 
> Great work.



Oooh..good ear! Yur right on the money!

Havent used that combination before...in the past Ive just used glock...but Ive had comments on the glock being too piercing. I think the vibes give that shimmery sound much more body...



-s


----------

